# Probleme à l'installation pour emerge avec sys-devel/gcc

## Drakop

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé aujourd'hui d'installaer la distro gentoo mais j'ai un problème lors de l'émerge pour update le world set (à cette page https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base)

J'ai cette erreur-ci : https://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=510766Capture1.jpg

Mon emerge --info : https://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=477899Capture2.jpg

Mon build.log : https://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=303215Capture3.jpg

Merci d'avance !  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

J'ai répondu ici

----------

